# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Xenia sp.

## João Magano

*Cor:*  Branca, Castanha, Verde claro
*Dieta:*  Fotosintéticas, Plancton, Iodo, Elementos vestigiais (Oligoelementos)
*Agressividade*_(1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo)_:2
*Dificuldade*_(1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes)_:2
*Iluminação*_(1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte)_:3
*Corrente*_(1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte)_:2
*Notas Gerais*_(Colocação de anotações sobre caracteristicas próprias e experiência com estes corais)_: Sensiveis ao pH e a variações de salinidade. É relativamente comum o insucesso em manter Xénias nuns aquarios enquanto que noutros se reproduzem muito bem. Dão-se nas mais variadas condições de luz e corrente, mas melhor com luz e corrente forte.

----------


## Matias Gomes

me desculpem não sabia que era para se postar apenas fotos dos membros e não fotos da net,

----------

